# Bullet hole Art



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Expedition shooters of the old west used to do these at fairs and such, always wanted to try it.
100 shots in the first one and 130 in the other using a Henry lever action 22 at 5 yards with open sights.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, here`s a link too a article about the Topperweins.

http://http://www.traphof.org/People-Stories/the-fabulous-topperweins-part-1.html


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats cool!! Is it Indians?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks , yep The Chief.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Love it! More fun than punched tin...

Matt


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That's really cool. I might have to try my hand at some... Never even thought about something like that.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

The expedition shooters were so good at doing this that they did it free hand, myself i drew the picture on the tin with chalk so i could wipe it off .
Or you can draw your picture on paper and tape it to the tin then remove after done.
Thanks glad ya liked it.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Great marriage lol.
They look cool in a window too.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very unusual, and creative! Now you can enjoy shooting, and create art! I bet there would be a market for those too, if you ever wanted to sell some. You always come up with fun creative projects!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Tinker.


----------

